# International "Recess"



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Captain Gene, Tim, Rob, and I fished the International Friday and Saturday. After studying Hilton's and a Roffer's report, we hoped to reach the vicinity of the Florida Slope (around 110 miles out), stay the night down there, and fish there Saturday morning as well. We put as much gas into the 31 Contender as she could possibly hold, and we headed out Friday morning very early. Much to our dismay, the forecast for 5-10 mph wind and 1 to 2 foot waves was quite a bit off the mark. Instead, we shoved off into 3-4 foot + waves with a very short period between waves, and whitecaps everywhere. It made for an extremely bumpy ride. We quickly re-evaluated the situation, and we decided that the sea state would need to calm for us to head to the slope as we would burn up too much gas trying to make it in those conditions. The Roffer's showed a very thin half mile widefinger of blue-green water that stretched from the vicinity of the Nipple to the Spur, so we decided to set the lines out just south of the nipple and head towards the spur. 

The good news is that we did find the thin stretch of definitely fishable water, but the bad news is that the sea state didn't change any time soon. We hooked up within the first hour of trolling. Fish on the 70w! The fish was taking out drag that was set around 22 lbs. It wasn't screaming, but we could tell it was a respectable fish. The fight didn't last more than a minute or so...unfortunately, she came unbuttoned. When we pulled the line in, there was evidence that it was a toothy creature, likely a decent wahoo. We continued to head towards the Spur, and we didn't have another knockdown the entire trip there. The wind didn't fade, a couple of thunderstorms came through the area, and the wind didn't subside after those cells passed either. Our plans of reaching the slope and staying the night there just weren't going to happen as we were getting battered around pretty good. We fished into the late afternoon and eventually decided to head back in to regroup.

We headed back out early Saturday morning and luckily the sea state was totally different....This was a relief to everyone, because no one wanted to take the beating we had the day prior. Gene pointed the nose towards the Spur, and we got there around sunrise. There were skipjack tuna busting, but we didn't initially see much that was going to help us in the tourney. We put in some time at the Spur, and we did eventually find a line of some sort...(foam?..no sargassum to be found anywhere within 60 miles of the pass). On that foam line, we boated a pair of bull dolphin, 28 and 26.4 pounds, that were swimming in the same small pod of about 4 or 5 fish. We also boated two much smaller dolphin that were swimming with them. It turns out that the two small females were both filled with eggs. The bulls evidently liked their women young..

We were a littledisappointed that seas were so rough on Friday and didn't allow us to make a run at the slope. We heard that the bigger boats that made the run to the south and found the real water found some pretty decent action. However, we did what we could with the conditions, fished the green water, got the skunk off before heading back, and had a good time on Saturday for sure...can't wait for the next trip guys!

Team Recess

Brad


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats guys!!!

Sucks the weather was like it was, It happens. Gene i tried to call you to see how you all did this morning. There is always next time..


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job team recess cant wait to go . jeff


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello Brad:

Great report - it puts the readers right in your seat and mind as you navigate the challenges and choices during a tournament. Better water and fish to come for sure - hang in there!

Matt


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great report Brad and to the Recess Teamway to go adjusting strategiesduring the tournament to land a few in rough conditions...The forecastslately have beensomewhat to be desiredas I got bumped around pretty good on Thursday after 1-2's turned out NOT so much..lol 

Gladyou guyswere able to make a go of it and reported your trip even if it did not meet your expectations;

however,you guys followed through with the Team's Motto..."we always go"! edit to be politcially correct! :bowdown

Best of luck next year Team Recess!

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The water id putrid this year and the weather man needs to retire, cause i could guess it better than he has lately.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow B-rad great report. It actually made me feel that beating we took on Friday all over again. Saturday was the exact opposite it was aboutasnice of a day you will ever see in the gulf. We had a great time and are looking forward to the next one.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

B-rad That was a great report. Just like Rob said I lived friday all over again. Ouch my back. But why did you leave out the part about Tim and you swimming at the spur. LOL. Gene


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (7/5/2009)*B-rad That was a great report. Just like Rob said I lived friday all over again. Ouch my back. But why did you leave out the part about Tim and you swimming at the spur. LOL. Gene


B-rad, was the swim voluntary???stepping on loose shoe strings while outreaching across the gunnel can resultin an instant swimoke..and maybe Rob was the rescue swimmer this day...LOL

Jimmy


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Saw you guys coming back Sat. Passed us at the Avocet and you'll notice I have nothing to post!!!! :doh

Helluva try!!!!! I was out Fri and Sat and did not hear much on the radio except for some idiot making monkey calls!!! :looser


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *jjam (7/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *PURPLE HAZE (7/5/2009)*B-rad That was a great report. Just like Rob said I lived friday all over again. Ouch my back. But why did you leave out the part about Tim and you swimming at the spur. LOL. Gene
> ...


In fact, this swim was voluntary, Jimmy...not necessarily wanted, but needed and voluntary......In retrospect, cooling off at the spur may not be the best idea with tuna busting in sight, but you've got to do what you've got to do.

Dinner tonight was honey grilled mahi: http://www.recipezaar.com/Honey-Ginger-Grilled-Salmon-Swordfish-or-Mahi-Mahi-320129


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe I'd jump in at the spur with busting activity for a plate of that great looking grub you have there B-rad....was just poking fun...glad you were able to cool your heels out there and I know what your talking about not wantin tooas I made my first day view splash a couple of weeks ago to cool off..and I didn't spend much time swimming around lol..

Jimmy


----------

